# $18.00 for the simple pot metal OEM Toyota Battery Terminal - I do not think so!!



## Don2222 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello

Just trying not to be the first one to break down this winter!

So I went to the Toyota Dealer for a new Negative Battery Terminal for $12.00. They only stock the positive battery terminal for $18.00.
Too make a long story short the diameter of the positive terminal is larger than the negative terminal. So if the positive terminal was put on the negative battery post it will not tighten down properly

So I told Toyota to keep their easily rustable battery terminals and I went to the auto parts store.
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_Lead-Free-Battery-Terminals-Autocraft_6280021-P_N3019_A|GRP2005_____

Pic 1 - New car battery terminal - Works great. 
I do not care if I have to use an American SAE standard wrench instead of Metric!! I can buy more tools with the money I save!!

See Pic 2
Red arrow is old OEM Toyota negative battery terminal
Yellow arrow is new STAINLESS STEEL battery terminal for $3.39 
   (The OEM foreign made pot metal battery terminals are not made for NE weather!)

P.S. My friend thought he needed a new battery on his truck because it would not start. However after I replaced his very rusty battery terminals with two new ones, it starts every time!!

Good review and good idea modification!
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_Lead-Free-Battery-Terminals-Autocraft_6280021-P_N3019_A|GRP2005_____
Used to replace OEM battery terminal after original would not tighten enough and cracked. 2004 Quest-Included wingnut would not tighten enough, enclosed bolt does not have head on it, so replaced with a functioning bolt and nut. Similar modification completed on Frontier and it has worked well. Good replacement in a pinch, cheap, but you may need to be resourceful...

Bottom Line Yes, I would recommend this to a friend


----------



## nate379 (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.bargainboatparts.com/images/Product/medium/105911.jpg

That kind works well too.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 20, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> http://www.bargainboatparts.com/images/Product/medium/105911.jpg
> 
> That kind works well too.



Yes, I agree, the old Lead type is still a winner!!


----------



## festerw (Nov 21, 2011)

Fluid Film them and never worry about it again, I sprayed mine 4 years ago and they have no signs of corrosion.

http://www.fluid-film.com/index.html


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 21, 2011)

A few drops of motor oil works, too. The acid doesn't attack petroleum products. I've done it for decades now, no corrosion at all.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

Vaseline, Grease, WD-40, expensive stuff in a can - The concept is all the same.  Keep the oxygen/moisture away and no corrosion.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 21, 2011)

My Yota terminals are just fine after 13 yrs.  If anything shows any rust, it is generally easy to sand, add some electrical jelly and reinstall.  As for dealer parts, often a rip off of course but some parts are flat out better quality too.


----------

